

Mongodb-d4: Automated tool for generating database designs - makmanalp
https://github.com/apavlo/mongodb-d4

======
makmanalp
Looks like more usage info is buried here:
[https://github.com/apavlo/mongodb-d4/tree/master/src](https://github.com/apavlo/mongodb-d4/tree/master/src)

